# Metro Kraken meets YSYEO attachment



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Took some time today to mod a Kraken from Metrograde Goods. I'm a big fan of You'llShootYerEyeOut's binder post band attachment method, so after a few minutes with a ruler, drill bit and forstner bit....and whallah! You now have the ease of switching between OTT and TTF super fast with no retying. I will admit that I meant to have the recessed area on the other side of the shooter, but was in a hurry and not thinking things through.

Sorry for the poor pictures


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sweet! I think Metro likes his makers mark on the target side of the shooter.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Most of the frames I have from Metro have the makers mark towards the shooter.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice modification.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

DON'TEVEAHCORRECTME!!!!

Haha! I think you might have more Metro frames than Eric! I'll defer to the expert.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> DON'TEVEAHCORRECTME!!!!
> 
> Haha! I think you might have more Metro frames than Eric! I'll defer to the expert.


Lol. I doesn't matter where it is, as long as it's in there!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> DON'TEVEAHCORRECTME!!!!
> Haha! I think you might have more Metro frames than Eric! I'll defer to the expert.


That made me laugh.

I dohave a few Metro frames. Looking forward to adding a youllshootyoureyeout frame to my collection too.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

What size binding post and washer do you use? I'm seeing a lot of #8 binding posts on lowes site but it doesn't say how big the head of the screw is. Will be using it on 1/2" hdpe.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It's weird about the #8 binding post online at Lowes because all I've ever found at the store is 3/16". That's what I use, 3/16" by whatever's is shorter than the frame is thick. Lowes tends to have a better selection of leingths. Also I use a 3/16" neoprene washer.

To install either use a forstner bit first or use a 1/16" pilot hole. The forstner bit will be difficult to center if you drill the 3/16" hole first.

I use this method to attach 3/4" wide bands up to four per side with no prob. I suppose one could use more bands but it seems overkill.

Here is a link to a demo video


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

What size ammo are you shooting with the Kraken?


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> It's weird about the #8 binding post online at Lowes because all I've ever found at the store is 3/16". That's what I use, 3/16" by whatever's is shorter than the frame is thick. Lowes tends to have a better selection of leingths. Also I use a 3/16" neoprene washer.
> 
> To install either use a forstner bit first or use a 1/16" pilot hole. The forstner bit will be difficult to center if you drill the 3/16" hole first.
> 
> I use this method to attach 3/4" wide bands up to four per side with no prob. I suppose one could use more bands but it seems overkill.


Thanks. I haven't made it to the store yet so it may be the same here. If I'm using 1/2" hdpe, I'm guessing the 3/8" binding post would be good?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Should be good! Don't forget to post the pics!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Glad to see Matt's system adopted. For those who don't know, Matt punches a tiny hole in the end of the band and stretches that over the post. The neopreme washer however holds the band when the assembly is screwed down, not the hole, it holds nothing, just permits the screw to go through the band... so don't be afraid of it tearing out..there is no force on the hole at all...the washer firmly clamps the band. Rubber on rubber sticks.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I made some errands today which had me stopping at the local Lowes and then Home Depot. I stopped in the hardware section and found what I needed for the YSYEO band attachment that is on my Fugetaboutit. So, I whipped up an Axiom and had a go at it.

I used a 1/2 inch forstner bit to counter sink. Then used a 5/8" post on 3/4" HDPE. I got lucky with the neoprene washers as the two packets you see were the last two in the bins.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is one sweet looking Axiom!


----------

